# Buttering



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

You will need to pre wined your body before you jump into the tail press if you want to spin on your nose or tail so that when you actually land on your tail your upper body is already turning as you would have uncoiled in the direction you want.

If you want to jump onto your nose and then jump into a switch tail press you can counter rotate.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I tried and found hard to get on the tail all alone.
I mean my Villain is not super hard but I can't stay on the tail.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I am riding a villain right now too, you just need to get your hip over the tail. Your upper body stays close to level/upright however you shift all that weight over your tail with your hips, if that makes sense. Its hard to explain with out being able to show it or writing an essay lengthed post.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

be going fast enough, slow buttering looks/is embarrassing for the sport as a whole


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Justin said:


> I am riding a villain right now too, you just need to get your hip over the tail. Your upper body stays close to level/upright however you shift all that weight over your tail with your hips, if that makes sense. Its hard to explain with out being able to show it or writing an essay lengthed post.


Ima try that this weekend.:jumping1:


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

this should help

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVKamPWu_Sc


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

woah, just learned a lil somethin', thanks Justin


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

not a problem


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

nose and tail rolls

riding switch


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

aloutris said:


> I've really wanted to try my hand at buttering, and it hasn't been going too well.
> 
> Lately I've gone to my crappy local resort and worked on tail presses, ollying off of tail presses, and 180s, and they've gotten pretty solid. The problem comes when I try to combine them. So what I mean is that I can't 180 off of a tail press.
> 
> ...


Just wondering where your local resort is, your not far from me. My body doesn't bend those directions like that all that well to do butters

Plus my Arbor Westmark is fun but not super flex'y


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses! 

Justin: I actually watched that video but it still freaks me out for some reason. The struggle is super real.

Slyder: My local resort is wilmot mountain in southern wisconsin, it's really a dump


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

aloutris said:


> Slyder: My local resort is wilmot mountain in southern wisconsin, it's really a dump


Well if you ever venture a little more north Alpine is more fun, more runs and the park has been great this season. I've met a lot of northern IL ppl and am friends with and ride with as much as possible. 

Plus maybe you can help this "old gummer" learn buttering more fun when 2 ppl are crashing rather than just one :rofl2: looks like I'll get to use my body armor if I try some of these maneuvers


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

aloutris said:


> Thanks for all the responses!
> 
> Justin: I actually watched that video but it still freaks me out for some reason. The struggle is super real.
> 
> Slyder: My local resort is wilmot mountain in southern wisconsin, it's really a dump


Then strap in on your carpet and practice the movements at home first. When you are not moving it is easier to make your body do what you want. It will take a little bit of time to transfer it to the snow but at least you will know how to move your body.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

If you have trouble 180 out of a press, try 180 into a press instead. It's a lot easier than going for a straight tail press + 180 out.

but to be honest if you want to try comboing butters, the only way to do it is to experiment and not be afraid of falling. you're on flat snow... there's no way you can get hurt. when i practiced butters i could care less what other people thought of me going turtle speed falling on the same movement over and over.

at the end of the day, you'll have to be really comfortable with a lot of tricks before you can effortlessly combo up moves. 

Here's a pretty decent video showing all sorts of ground tricks you can work on. Some of the moves might be too advanced but eventually you'll see that they're just a combination of easier moves that are also shown in the video already.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK6ko8m_L74


----------



## birdy05 (Dec 17, 2014)

I've been practicing mostly butters as well and am starting to get the hang of it. Do you guys have any tips on getting the height or more of a bend during the butter, and keeping it there for longer periods of time. Would you say it is a strength issue maybe workout legs a bit more or just have to shift balance more? I noticed buttering is very reliant on the upper body you have to use it a lot more than you think you should and it can be pretty exhausting.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Higher presses require shifting your center of mass further toward the end of the board, regardless of what the upper body does. It's not a strength thing so much as a range of motion thing. Personally, I think about shifting from the hips, and feel more balanced when I keep my upper body more or less vertical. I also find that wider stances make high presses easier.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Tried buttering today. No problem getting the board up. Problem is when I try to spin it's very easy to lose balance.
And It scares me going straight as I go faster and faster on the slope.:embarrased1:
I guess I just need to grow some balls.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Justin said:


> this should help
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVKamPWu_Sc


Awesome share...going to be spending some time on youtube watching all these.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

speedjason said:


> Tried buttering today. No problem getting the board up. Problem is when I try to spin it's very easy to lose balance.
> And It scares me going straight as I go faster and faster on the slope.:embarrased1:
> I guess I just need to grow some balls.


you should definitely start out on mellow terrain until you get better edge awareness, it takes some time but it will also help your general riding.


----------

